# Paradigm Studio 20s



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

In the excellent thread on Advice For Buying Speakers, Jacen and Sonnie spoke highly of using 5 Paradigm Studio 20s with a SVS subwoofer. I've found many glowing reviews on the Studio 20s in the Internet. I'm leaning toward this recommendation, but it is agonizingly difficult to find MSRPs or street prices for Paradigms on the Internet.

I want to compare the price of 5 Studio 20s against 2 Studio 20s as mains with a CC-590 center and ADP-590s for surrounds. Does anyone have either MSRPs or street prices for these Paradigm speakers?

I'm also looking at a setup using a pair of KEF XQ1s as mains, another pair of KEF XQ1s as surrounds and a KEF XQ2 as a center. Plus a SVS sub of course. The KEFs seem to price out at about $2000 - $2400.

Any opinions on using the 5 Studio 20s compared with the setup using speakers specifically designed for center and surround use? Any opinions on the KEF setup?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I *believe *the MSRP are as follows:

Studio 20 v.4 $950/pair
CC-590 v.4 $900
ADP-590 V4 $1300/pair

I saw this posted somewhere -- a guy had gotten the following quotes for different models:
Paradigm Studio 100 - $2499 (pair) 
Paradigm Studio 60 - $1899 (pair) 
Paradigm Studio 20 - $999 (pair) 
Paradigm Center CC-590 - $950 

I think the prices may have recently gotten higher for the Paradigms. In any case, this should at least give you an idea of what you'll have to come up with as far as :spend:.

Looking at the prices, you may notice that the 20's are the most inexpensive option for surround and center duty. That's a part of the reason why I'd recommend the 20's.

As for going with the center channel, we have a thread on toppled MTM's. You'll get the some of the issues that the typical center channel has.

And for using the 20's for surround duty -- I think the ADP's made sense back in the ProLogic days.. but with Dolby Digital, I'd prefer a direct firing speaker. I also think ADP's are harder to set up correctly. And again, they're significantly more expensive. You'll note I have ADP's for my surrounds -- if I were to do it all over again, I'd be getting the 20's instead. 

My last reason for suggesting the same speaker all around is simply it's the only way you can truly get the same timbre/tone/etc when the sound pans around the soundstage. IMO, the surrounds aren't as important, but I think it's very important for the front L C R.

Anyway, that's my $0.02.

JCD


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Everybody will have different preferences when it comes to sonic signature, so you really should go out and listen to these and as many other speakers in the same price range as you can before making this investment. In my own auditioning, the Paradigm Studio speakers (I listened to 40s and 100s) didn't perform all that well, they were bested by a handful of others, most costing less. If you only listen to one brand of speaker, it will usually sound pretty decent on its own, but when you start comparing speakers, the differences will shine through pretty clearly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's my 2-cents.

The Paradigm Studio 20 v.4 is perhaps one of 2-3 BEST _sounding_ speakers under (albeit barely) $1000/pair. However, it is a bit fussy with what you pair it with & placement. Also, you would expect real wood veneer at this price-point, but it's vinyl or vinyl, take your pick. 

So it doesn't represent a tremendous value, IMHO, but it does sound good.

There are several speakers at 50% or less than the price of the Paradigms that I think will give them a run for the money.

Sonically, there are only subtle differences, that you may or may not prefer, in the $300-$1000 bookshelf category (from quality manufactures, i.e. Paradigm, B&W, Wharfedale, Infinity, etc.). I think you need to move up to the $1500+ category to really notice clear discernible differences, once again, IMHO.


----------

